# Goat Milk Pudding



## Nana

Wow this is good. I have to share for those of you who haven't tried to make pudding from your milk yet.

4 c milk
4 eggs
2/3 c sugar
4T cornstarch
1/4 t salt
4 T goat butter (cow if you don't have it)
1 1/2 T vanilla

Beat eggs and milk with a whisk in a pot
Add sugar, cornstarch, and salt Beat again with a whisk
Set on medium heat and keep whisking until it gets fairly thick. It doesn't have to boil.
It takes a bit (maybe 10 minutes)
Remove from heat, add butter and vanilla and whisk together.

Put in serving dishes. I added hot chocolate mix to half and made swirled pudding by mixing a big tablespoon on top of each dish and swirling it in with a knife. Refrigerate and serve when chilled. I can't make enough of this for the human kids but at least it is quick.


----------



## Rose

Chocolate Goat Milk Pudding

2 cups goat milk
3 Tbsp Cocoa
3 Tbsp corn starch
1 egg
1/3 to 1/2 cup sugar (depends on your sugar preference)

Stir together, and heat till thick and bubbly. Remove from heat and add:

1 tsp vanilla
2 Tbsp butter
1 Tbsp Kaluha

Stir, put in serving dishes, refrigerate.


----------



## Nana

I'll have to try that one also. My kids just love the pudding. The older ones are still leery about drinking goat milk but it didn't occur to them that the milk was in the pudding


----------



## Ozark Lady

I made coconut pudding, yesterday.
I am kind of a mad scientist in the kitchen and seldom use recipes.
I used 3 egg yolks, about a quart of goat milk, probably 1/2 cup plain flour, whisk these together to lump free, I slowly add the milk, whisking to keep it smooth.
I add a touch of salt, and 1/2 cup of sugar, then I set it on the fire and stirred constantly, I taste test and adjust the sugar, but I didn't want it too sweet, I knew coconut was sweet.
As it thickened slightly, I added coconut, until it looked about like I wanted, and some vanilla, again taste testing... if you dribble a bit off your stirring spoon into your tasting spoon, you aren't dirtying so many spoons or contaminating your food. I needed more vanilla and sugar. But, I planned on meringue out of the egg whites, so I didn't want it overly sweet.
When the pudding got thick enough. I poured it into pyrex bowls with lids.
I put it in the fridge to cool. I gave my pudding a head start in cooling down.
Then I made meringue, by simply beating the egg whites and adding sugar, and a pinch of salt, until they were very, very stiff. My idea was to spread it on top of the pudding... oops pudding was too warm, and meringue wouldn't spread... so I just arranged dollops over the top. Then I sprinkled the top with coconut.
I stuck it under the broiler and browned the meringue and coconut.
It had to cool, before going into the fridge, and even in the fridge, it had to cool before adding the lid to it.
Everyone loved it, it was sweet, but not overly sweet.
You could use the above recipe too and simply add the coconut, just before it is done cooking... for variety, you can toast the coconut before you make your pudding and add toasted coconut to your pudding.
I seldom use cornstarch, I can't seem to get it to set up right for me.
I know the meringue is extra work, but, occassionally the egg whites want to not cook right for me in puddings, so if I just take them out, no problem with that... and meringue looks so dressy!


----------



## Nana

That also sounds good. I will have to try it. I did notice when I used the corn starch it had a little chalky taste afterward if you bit your teeth together. Maybe I measured too generously. Do you taste the flour?


----------



## Rose

If you put too much corn starch and don't get it stirred in thoroughly when the milk is cold, it can have that odd texture.


----------



## Ozark Lady

Only until it is completely cooked. I cook it a bit, then I taste test for sweetness, and the first taste, sure you taste flour, but the later ones, nope, not once it has gotten to... thickening stage. Sort of like a boil, but it just kind of bubbles.

I made chocolate pudding the other night, just sugar, coco, and self-rising flour, mix in milk, to avoid lumps, then keep adding milk, until thin enough to cook. Then, I cook it a bit, taste test for sugar needs, I usually start low so that I can add as needed. Then if it thickens really fast, I add more milk to thin it. When just about 3/4 as thick as I want it to be in final... I add a bit of vanilla, mix well, then pour into bowl for fridge. If you don't let it cook long enough it will taste like flour, usually this is when it is making big bubbles. Stir constantly or it will burn.

I do have homemade goat butter, and I do add it to the puddings, just before I remove them from the heat. The more you add, the richer it tastes, kind of like you made it with cream.


----------

